#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند جهت مدیریت ویندوز و بالا بردن سرعت هماهنگ با تمامی نسخه های ویندوز

## nekooee

نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند جهت مدیریت ویندوز و بالا بردن سرعت هماهنگ با تمامی نسخه های ویندوز

*SpeedUpMyPC  2010 4.2.1.1 [Full With Reg Key]*






 
SpeedUpMyPC 2010 4.2.1.1 Multilingual | 5.03 MB


SpeedUpMyPC speed up the program for the computer. According to the  developers increases the speed of even the most powerful machines.  SpeedUpMyPC automatically determines the best installation for your  computer and manages system resources, providing better performance.  With SpeedUpMyPC, you can create clean-up system to monitor the use of  resources and accelerate performance.

SpeedUpMyPC gives the ability to monitor and manage all the resources of  the computer with one simple click. System settings, internet usage,  disk clutter, RAM and CPU, everything will be automatically scanned,  cleaned and optimized for maximum performance achievement. You can also  pause or delete the background and startup processes, to produce  high-quality multi-pass disk defragmentation and mop up, to comply with  privacy, completely remove sensitive data and much more.
 
دوستان همانطور که در زیر میبینید این برنامه دارای امکانات خیلی خوبی هست منجمله آنیستال کردن کامل برنامه ها تعمیر و فشرده سازی رجیستری ویندوز ، پاکسازی و بهینه سازی حافظه رم ، آنالیز کردن و بهبود سررعت اینترنت ،  نشان دادن پروسه های در حال اجرا و مدیریت آنها ، مدیریت استارت آپ ویندوز ، اجرا کردن برنامه های دلخواه به صورت سیستمی (try Icon) و بسیاری قابلیتهای دیگر ...

 Features:
Features:
- Automatic scanning system performance
- Overview of the CPU
- Improved functionality of the processor
- Review the use of memory
- Optimize RAM
- Review of the use of disk space
- Analyze and Defragment hard drives
- Analysis and optimization of the speed internet connection
- Startup Manager
- Task Manager
- System Overview and recommendations to increase its productivity
- Crawling on unnecessary or unwanted data
- Complete destruction of confidential data (optional)
- Manager to uninstall
- Pleasant and comfortable  interface
- Run programs at system startup (optional)
- Automatic start scanning the system at boot program (optional)
- Start, the program icon in system tray

Supported Systems:
- Windows 2000
- Windows XP
- Windows 7

----------

*1212ali*,*ahad9828*,*alfa12*,*ali 86*,*amen*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*mak1000*,*ropshop*,*taeen*,*غفور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

